# Come one come all gun build decisions



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

So I feel that I need to do another rifle build, I am not in desperate need of a new rifle. But it is killing me I just feel like I need to build something. So I'm torn on platform, I don't know if I'm going to do a AR platform or bolt gun. It will be chambered in 22-250AI and will be painted in a snow camo pattern. I plan on it sporting a lighter barrel than I usually like, but if there is snow on the ground it is tiring enough without a heavy gun.

So purpose and general idea of what it will be built like are covered but what platform is where I'm stuck. The thing with the AR is I just feel like it lacks character and uniqueness. But the ease of use and the build time and price are about half of the bolt build. I'm not really in a hurry, and it will purchased a piece at a time so money isn't a huge factor...but it is always a factor. Something is pushing me towards the AR but I'm not sure why.

So what say the masses of predator talk what you build and why?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

My personal opinion is go bolt gun. ARs are one of my favorite rifles but everyone has about 300 of them. I prefer old school firearms and I think a snow camo bolt gun is SO sexy. I would add a reproduction 1917 leather sling and a leather round holder on the stock. Kind of old meets new, but still badass. Either way what are you gonna shoot with it? And post pics.

Are you done building yet?

How about now?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

It will be another coyote rifle, the looks of snow camo bolt gun are pretty freaking cool. You guys are not helping, my gut said bolt but my lazy side said AR. I like the idea of mixing someold school touches to a new built rifle. I probably won't really working on it till after Christmas, till then it will be picking out all the parts. I have to figure out the action, stock, barrel, all that good stuff.

Just for fun what is everyone's caliber choice, I love the wildcats. Their fun to load for and usually let you push things to the max hence my choice of the 22-250AI. I'm thinking a 40 gr bullet pushed well over 4000 just because it will be flat and ranging is not my strong suit. Plus it should be pretty close on drop as my 243AI.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

.408 Cheyenne...for those Chernobyl coyotes


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok here ya go,

Rem 700 s/a (I used a Ruger M77 cuz I had one)
24" magnum contour barrel. Brand and twist to suit you. (I used a Shilen CM tube with 1-14" twist.)
Boyd's classic laminated stock. Your choice of colors!!
Leupold VX-3 4.5x-14x
Jewel or Timney trigger

Make sure your gunsmith is familiar with chambering Ackley cases. It IS different than chambering standard cases. When complete, it should look something like this..........




Or it could look like this!! Although this one is chambered in .243 AI.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice builds! I like what you have specked out, it will be built on a blueprinted 700 action and will have a timney (would love to use the jewel but a left handed version w/safety is non existent).

I also am a fan of shillen barrels (what is on my current 243 AI I built) but I'm considering going with a bartlien this time around. The stock I'm torn on, I love wood laminate, but I'm drawn to something a bit more tacticool. Scope will be a Vortex HSLR 4-16 50mm with a DNZ game reaper one piece mount. The one other thing that will be a must when I do it will be a detachable box mag, I love it on the current rifle.

The one thing that I've been thinking about is sticking with a 243 AI since I'm already reloading for it and the ballistics are hard to beat for it's use.

What you shooting out of your 243 AI?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be unique, get a Ruger #1. One shot one kill. I have one in 204 and with a minute of practice have learned to reload as fast as I can with a bolt gun. You'll never look back.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

The red one is purrrrdy!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm loving the Mossy Oak gun skins. They have over a dozen patterns, including two in snow camo. This was a fancy Remington BDL in .22-250, Jewel trigger, and gloss Leupold Vari X III, 6.5x20, 40mm objective.

Getting ready for an Arizona rock-crawl yote hunt and the wrap allows some protection of the finishes and the matte finish will blend in much better than what it was.

Not so pretty, but functional. And, I can change its appearance from this marsh grass pattern to suit terrain in about an hour. No sweat.

Details here: http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/shotgun-mossy-oak-camo-gun-kit.html


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Short. It shoots, too! I've been reluctant to hunt with it, because it was so shiny. I've popped numerous woodchucks and crows with it but I always thought too much about protecting it. Hope to give it more exercise now.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

That looks pretty nice Glenway.

The Rugers are nice rifles, they're just not my thing they lack the personality I'm looking for.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

My .243AI is partial to 70gr NBT ahead of a stout charge of R-17. My fireform loads use 58gr Vmax with similar accuracy. Haven't really done much load work with it because the NBT's shoot so good.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

flute the barrel and drop some weight and have the heavier barrel contour. So the fluting will not show up, you building for looks or use?


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have been using a COW load for fire forming, yeah I've been using the 55gr NBST and haven't even tried anything else. When you're getting sub .3" groups no point and messing with a good thing.

Will be used as a coyote gun for when there is snow on the ground. Fluting isn't a bad idea if I do that though I will go Kreiger or Bartline barrel.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Look at the Boyds featherlight thumb hole stocks. I put one under my 250 and it is cool looking and helped with my hold also. Not to mention they come in a variety of colors.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Look at the Boyds featherlight thumb hole stocks. I put one under my 250 and it is cool looking and helped with my hold also. Not to mention they come in a variety of colors.


I dig the forest camo...


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Daamud said:


> I dig the forest camo...


I dig the forest camo as well!! The red one would have had the thumbhole stock as well, but Boyd's didn't inlet it for the Ruger at the time.


I'm actually a big fan of thumbhole laminated thumbhole stocks in general.


----------

